# Another tech bench



## Arrakis9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, it took me the better half of sunday to make it but i love it ! i cant ever seem to keep my hardware in its case so this is a great alternitave


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 14, 2009)

Making your own is a good cheap alternative. I use tech stations exclusively now. They just make it so much easier to switch things out. I don't have the time to build one so I buy Sunbeam Ultra Tech stations at $70 a pop.


----------



## DarkEgo (Dec 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Making your own is a good cheap alternative. I use tech stations exclusively now. They just make it so much easier to switch things out. I don't have the time to build one so I buy Sunbeam Ultra Tech stations at $70 a pop.



Seeing as newegg doesnt have them anymore where are you getting them from?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 14, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Seeing as newegg doesnt have them anymore where are you getting them from?



http://www.crazypc.com/products/tech-station-81400UB.html


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 14, 2009)

wow, thats alot of money to spend on one, cost me $20 for materials and just my time and labor


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 14, 2009)

Arrakis+9 said:


> wow, thats alot of money to spend on one, cost me $20 for materials and just my time and labor



LOL. Time is worth more than the $50 saved when you work full time and attend graduate school full time with 2 kids.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 14, 2009)

I just use a cardboard box.  Seems to work well enough.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. Time is worth more than the $50 saved when you work full time and attend graduate school full time with 2 kids.



i'll build em and sell them to you for $50


----------



## Munki (Dec 14, 2009)

I need to get a bench. Although i'm slightly worried I might find a dead dog or two. Five in the house along with a foster dog. One of them chewed my lappy cable in half while it was charging, somehow it didnt phase the little shyt.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 14, 2009)

Arrakis+9 said:


> i'll build em and sell them to you for $50



LOL. The esthetics are worth the extra $20. They look similar to the $200 Microcool stations, and are made out of very strong acrylic.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. The esthetics are worth the extra $20. They look similar to the $200 Microcool stations, and are made out of very strong acrylic.



Yah, i actually would of bought one off a reccomendation from you except i didnt like the fact that all of the bottom portion hardware is mounted, id rather keep it loose


----------

